# Mozilla Firefox



## Greg (May 23, 2007)

I installed this browser about a month ago. Since then all of my bookmarks (which there are ALOT of!!!) have disappeared twice for no apparent reason. Fortunately I have them saved in a separate folder, so all I have to do is import them. But obviously something is wrong. Has anyone had this problem with Firefox before?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2007)

Not that; but I cannot browse a Google book once I open it in Firefox. As soon as I used the slider or page button, it crashes.


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2007)

Some info. that my wife just told me was that the two times that we've lost the bookmarks happened when our computer froze up. She was unable to do anything, nothing was responding, so she unplugged the computer to restart it.

She did say that she believed Firefox was closed both of the times when she had to kill the power to the computer.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 23, 2007)

FireFox is my favourite program ever. Here is my list of addons:

Adblock Plus
Add to Search Bar
All-In-One Gestures
British-English Dictionary
Chatzilla
Deepest Sender
Download Statusbar
Down Them All
Fasterfox
FireFTP
Flashgot
Greasemonkey
IE Tab
Minimize to Tray
NoScript
Sage
StumbleUpon
Tab Catalog
VideoDownloader

As for your bookmarks, does it happen after you update the program? Or, are you on a computer that has weird access rights and user privileges?


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> As for your bookmarks, does it happen after you update the program? Or, are you on a computer that has weird access rights and user privileges?



Hi Vaughan,

We do have separate user accounts setup, one for my wife as she works from home, and one for our oldest daughter. It's never happened after an update. The only two times that this has happened was after my wife pulled the plug on the computer when it was hung up.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hi Vaughan,
> 
> We do have separate user accounts setup, one for my wife as she works from home, and one for our oldest daughter. It's never happened after an update. The only two times that this has happened was after my wife pulled the plug on the computer when it was hung up.


Here's a couple of sites that might help.

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=1043872 (beware language warning - forum)

http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/fflostbkmk.html


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 23, 2007)

Greg,

Let me make a recommendation to get completely around bookmarks at the local machine leve: Google Bookmarks.

I love 'em.

Install the Google Toolbar and when you save a bookmark you save them online instead of locally. That way it ports to any computer you're on. You don't need the Google Toolbar to administer them but it makes it easier. The reason I like it is that I don't have to port bookmarks from computer to computer. They're all in my Google account now.

If you need a GMail invite, let me know.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 23, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Install the Google Toolbar


Noooooooo!!!! Ack! Ack!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 23, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Noooooooo!!!! Ack! Ack!



Oh quit you're whining. If I wanted the opinion of an Australian then I'd ask a Great White Shark.


----------



## jolivetti (May 24, 2007)

I have found del.icio.us to be quite helpful in bookmarking. 

...and I've had similar problems with firefox. Despite how much I want to love it, I've had too many problems with it. Seems like it doesn't work well on an administrator-governed computer.


----------



## bookslover (May 24, 2007)

jolivetti said:


> I have found del.icio.us to be quite helpful in bookmarking.
> 
> ...and I've had similar problems with firefox. Despite how much I want to love it, I've had too many problems with it. Seems like it doesn't work well on an administrator-governed computer.



Olivetti...Olivetti. I love your typewriters, man!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Greg,
> 
> Let me make a recommendation to get completely around bookmarks at the local machine leve: Google Bookmarks.
> 
> ...





Exagorazo said:


> Noooooooo!!!! Ack! Ack!



OK, for those that despise the Toolbar. You can still access your bookmarks by using iGoogle. Your Google account allows you to get an iGoogle page whenever you login and that becomes your default http://www.google.com page. I use it as my homepage. It allows you to throw whatever gadgets you want on your iGoogle web "desktop" (calendars, clocks, GMail Inbox, news, etc....) I added bookmarks as one of the options.

Alternatively, if you're logged into your Google account, you can access your bookmarks by visiting http://www.google.com/bookmarks


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Thanks for that offer Rich, but it seems that I have resolved the bookmarks issue, well at least for now. I read that setting up separate user accounts can sometimes cause this. So I went back to just a single user.

But now I'm having a different problem that maybe you're familiar with. I like to customize the toolbar by putting the printer button and the new tab button there. But every time I close Firefox it reverts back to the default buttons. I have to select the printer and new tabs button each time I use Firefox. What do I need to do to keep these two buttons on the toolbar?


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2007)

One of the moderators over at the Firefox forum has helped me with this problem. If anyone else has this issue, the problem is resolved with this fix.


----------

